# Multislotting



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well, I found out multislotting doesn't necessarily solve 2 slots at once. Has anyone done any work about getting 2 or more slots at one time?


----------



## turtlecutches (Sep 20, 2009)

Ive tried without any algorithms. I recently went to mackys cubefreak.net and found a website which has multisloting algorithms


----------



## Joker (Jun 13, 2010)

I guess you could ask Erik...he multislots


----------



## PeterNewton (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't think that getting 2+ is a reasonable goal for most non-lucky cases.
The two best multislotting sites are Felix Sebastien's site Absolute Mind and cubeloop.com. They might have somethings you are looking for. I think Felix originally formalized multislotting, cubeloop has a lot of algorithms (but many are unreasonable for speedcubing). The best thing to do would probably be look at the cases on the site, see which ones you want to learn, think of some of your own cases and find your own algs with Cube Explorer.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 13, 2010)

Joker, stop bumping old threads.


----------



## PeterNewton (Jun 13, 2010)

LOL ahaha i just realized how old this is xD.

EDIT: and now i realized that i bumped it again..:fp


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 13, 2010)

Joker said:


> I guess you could ask Erik...he multislots


Your mother multislots.


----------

